# Need cutout in Brandon Fl.



## wildforager (Oct 4, 2011)

Any takers Charlie? We might have to do a road trip! Otherwise you could post this in the bee removal forum/ thread. People are subscribed to that and will get notice when there is a new post.


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

I can help. 

I live in Lakeland and my partner who helps with these lives IN BRANDON !!!!

Have you already found anyone?


----------



## chaindrivecharlie (Apr 6, 2008)

Thanks John, did not think of that. Yes Pat, someone has responded, and will be looking at it soon. If anything was to change, I will keep you in mind, and thanks for asking.


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

ok, thanks.

Good luck.


----------

